
Stack Overflow Developer Desktop Build – 2019 - azhenley
https://nickcraver.com/desktop-build/
======
hbcondo714
$500 GPUs where the end product being developed is a dot com; isn't that
excessive?

~~~
jammygit
I don't fully understand the 5k monitor. Is the difference noticeable? I find
anything over 'retina' to be unnoticeable, but maybe with a 30 inch monitor
it's different

~~~
addicted
It gives you more real estate on your monitor.

------
DogRunner
I totally understand the setup, but when I hear 64Gig of Memory, I always
eager to get ECC memory.

That's why I would have chosen an AMD cpu with a mainboard which allows ECC
memory.

